# 4th Class Bucky Only $69.99



## graveyardgoodies.com (Oct 6, 2004)

Hello,
This is probably going to get booted into the links section, but I wanted to let you guys know about my website www.graveyardgoodies.com. We have every thing that ACC has and we really have some great deals going on. 

Right now, 4th Class Bucky’s are only $69.99 and the price goes down the more you buy!

ACC wholesalers may not be so excited over that price, but the rest of you may benefit from having a look. We are not backed up, items are shipping on time and our shipping rates are reasonable, especially if you call-in your order toll free at 877-THE-DEAD.

I am also a pro makeup artist so feel free to call and ask questions or for advice on special fx applications. We also stock several full lines of professional special fx make up and supplies. If you live in the Baltimore area you can also come check out our retail store “The Darkside Boutique”. Call for directions.

Sorry for abusing the forum with a plug, but I hope you guys won’t hold it against me and check out the site. 

Thanks!
Mike


----------

